# Minnesota



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Would love to make a week long trip to fish for smb and walleye with maybe a northern or muskey thrown in the mix..I know the Boundry Waters would be the trip to make but I want to fish out of my own bass boat..so what Im looking for is a good quality campground (primitive) on a good quality lake..Any suggestions and information as to where and when would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and goodluck!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Some boundary water areas allow motors. Not sure on hp limits or anything to that effect but worth researching for sure.


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

You might email "Lindner's Angling Edge" and they may have some suggestions for you.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

We are going to Lake Vermilion second week of June. Only been to Minn once back in 1979. Vermilion is 40 thousand acres with 365 islands and many bays. A big lake that is broken up into smaller sections. Lots of resorts. We are staying in a private cottage we found on VRBO.com. The lake has it all, largemouth, smallmouth, pike, walleye, muskie and crappie. They have primitive camping on one of the large islands, Hinsdale. Check out this website. Lots of info. I found out a lot on the forum covering Vermilion.http://fishingminnesota.com


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

We have been up to Devils Track lake near Grand Marais, caught giant smallies and good eater walleye plus good perch in past years. There are a ton of lakes near there that have excellent fishing and they aren't pressured lakes at all. We typically don't see other boats on the water on any of the lakes in the area. This is getting up near the boundary waters but still a little south. Lots of fun for sure.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Vermillion = Lots of resorts, lots of private homes, lots of pleasure boaters, lots of jetski-ers, lots of tubers, lots of rock bass, lots of miles to go for the aggravation of fishing on a super-populated lake when there are other lakes a short trek out of Ely that would provided a more "remote" fishing environment.

Oh, and you left off Lake Trout. Deep lakes that contain Lake Trout should be on top of your throw out list. I was once young and adventuresome seeking the fishing holy grail and made the trek to Ely. One and done!!!!!

Hopefully, you will have a great private area far away from the fun lovers, teeming with fish and it will exceed your wildest dreams. Give us a full report when you get back.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

BMustang said:


> Vermillion = Lots of resorts, lots of private homes, lots of pleasure boaters, lots of jetski-ers, lots of tubers, lots of rock bass, lots of miles to go for the aggravation of fishing on a super-populated lake when there are other lakes a short trek out of Ely that would provided a more "remote" fishing environment.
> 
> Oh, and you left off Lake Trout. Deep lakes that contain Lake Trout should be on top of your throw out list. I was once young and adventuresome seeking the fishing holy grail and made the trek to Ely. One and done!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully, you will have a great private area far away from the fun lovers, teeming with fish and it will exceed your wildest dreams. Give us a full report when you get back.


Well I never even considered Lake Trout, wouldn't have a clue on how to target them..and my adventurous days are pretty much over. Just looking for a relaxing fishing trip where I can have my gear and catch fish..not neccessarily looking for trophies but wont turn my nose up to them either.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

If you head up near Devils Track Lake you are in Cook County which has a boat load of nice lakes . Two Island lake is a trophy smallmouth lake and Crescent lake has musky , walleye and smallies. Crescent is a shallow rocky lake so just be careful. You can use google maps and the Minnesota Lake Finder site to scout almost all of the lakes up there. You can also go up the Gunflint Trail and fish several lakes adjacent to the boundary waters . Flour and Hungry Jack are my favorites. About 5 years ago I was on my Lake Trout kick and went to Minnesota every year targeting them . We caught some nice ones but I don't care to eat them plus the mortality rate after the catch is bad. I would rather catch smallies and pike now . I'm not going up this year decided to go to Traverse Bay instead which I may regret .. You will enjoy it up there for sure and I wish you luck !!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

afishinfool said:


> Well I never even considered Lake Trout, wouldn't have a clue on how to target them..and my adventurous days are pretty much over. Just looking for a relaxing fishing trip where I can have my gear and catch fish..not neccessarily looking for trophies but wont turn my nose up to them either.


You missed my point.
My point is that lakes that contain and promote Lake Trout should be eliminated from your consideration should you be seeking SMB, Walleye, Pike. They are always deep and open up a whole new can of worms.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I live here these days. If you're travelling that far, might has well hit lake of the woods. Other than that, they're all great. Even the st croix and mississippi rivers are superb, with an added bonus of sturgeon.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

BMustang said:


> You missed my point.
> My point is that lakes that contain and promote Lake Trout should be eliminated from your consideration should you be seeking SMB, Walleye, Pike. They are always deep and open up a whole new can of worms.


Gotcha..Thanks


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Now I want to go to Minnesota!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mille lacs is the number 1 destination on my bucket list currently. Don't know when I'll get there, but the smallmouth reports have been unreal.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

BMustang said:


> Vermillion = Lots of resorts, lots of private homes, lots of pleasure boaters, lots of jetski-ers, lots of tubers, lots of rock bass, lots of miles to go for the aggravation of fishing on a super-populated lake when there are other lakes a short trek out of Ely that would provided a more "remote" fishing environment.


I agree, too crowded. We went to Vermillion about 3 years ago and found it to be heavily populated and very heavily fished. Caught no musky and only 13-14inch walleye that they considered "keepers" up there.
Was very disappointed that we traveled so far and it felt like we were fishing Alum Creek on a weekend


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

"Vermillion = Lots of resorts, lots of private homes, lots of pleasure boaters, lots of jetski-ers, lots of tubers, lots of rock bass, lots of miles to go for the aggravation of fishing on a super-populated lake when there are other lakes a short trek out of Ely that would provided a more "remote" fishing environment."

I also fished Vermillion for a number of years and had a 2 day drive up for a week in the Spring and found the same fishery as BMustang described....went out with a local lake guide one time, and he bragged on how we caught 50+ walleyes (I call those "wallperch" - 10" - 13")....fished hard with my friends (6) and caught enough mixed bags for fish fry's, though we decided to go another few hours north and now fish NW Ontario lakes which are outstanding. No comparison to the poorer fishing at Vermillion lake.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I personally wouldn't come this far for walleye. You've got lake erie for that. Franky, the overall fish on the big pond are bigger there than here. People here love their walleye though. It's a religion for these folk. Me, I don't fish for them. Locally, I fish for smallmouth, pike, trout and musky. And even sturgeon. Like I said, if you were coming all this way, hit the lake of the woods or nipigon in canada. Never fished vermillion. Cabin culture is big here, many people own cabins or second homes up north. That's really what vermillion is about. The boundry waters are cool, great canoeing and can be very remote. A number of people go missing back there every year. There's a lot to do for the fisherman. Though sometimes I miss the grand river smallmouth. I had been casting by those same rocks for near 40 years, probably catching my original catches great great great great grand smallmouth.

Plus, the slot length size is weird and differs from lake to lake. Something ohio generally doesn't deal with.


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

Patricio.....it's more than just about the walleyes when we head north for a long 2 days on the road....we do fish for SM Bass, Pike, Musky, Crappie and of course walleyes....we truly enjoy seeing the Eagles, Moose and Bear (as well as several wolf sightings)....and fishing the clean waters.

While Lake Erie kicks out large walleyes and nice SM Bass (and I have even caught a small Musky); it often fishes like a big bathtub to me....it's what we have here in Ohio, so I fish it though I'll take the "whole package" up north of the border any day (well, as long as the black flies aren't out - ha). We look forward to our Canadian trips all year long when we head north with family and friends, and have a week of fresh air, sky blue waters and great fishing most days.

While it's a journey, we make the best out of it and enjoy our time on the roads heading north and coming back home. We fish the Cedar Lake chain and stay at Cedar Point Resort, out of Vermilion Bay....one of these northern trips I am going to book a week or two at LOTW, though we enjoy the great camp up on Cedar which has given us excellent fishing over the years. Friends of mine have done the Boundry Waters trips, and from what they have told me I could understand how an accident could occur and someone not go back home....I enjoy fishing out of my rig too much to canoe the Boundry waters, though I certainly understand why people love to do so.


----------



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

afishinfool said:


> Would love to make a week long trip to fish for smb and walleye with maybe a northern or muskey thrown in the mix..I know the Boundry Waters would be the trip to make but I want to fish out of my own bass boat..so what Im looking for is a good quality campground (primitive) on a good quality lake..Any suggestions and information as to where and when would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and goodluck!


----------



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

Lake Kabtogama. Sandy point lodge. Talk to Jenifer or Gordon. Take my advice and hook up with Tim Watson. 1-218-875-2075. Next to the Linder boys, best guide in the north country. The time of your life!!


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Also try Zup lodge right across the border. Pick you up at Crane Lake. Great fishing, nice cabins, and great food.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Walleye season starts in the morning. Companies shut down for this event. I mock them asking if they have adult size fish in this state.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

ChappyC said:


> Lake Kabtogama. Sandy point lodge. Talk to Jenifer or Gordon. Take my advice and hook up with Tim Watson. 1-218-875-2075. Next to the Linder boys, best guide in the north country. The time of your life!!


I have been looking at that lake for the past year . How was the fishing there ? Would it be a lake that you could take your own 16 footer and manage fairly well ? I would be targeting smallies and pike .


----------

